# Flow



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

When I started up my first planted tank and was reading articles and interviews with winners from various aquascaping contests there was a surprising amount of emphasis on the flow in the tank. Given the cost of substrate, lighting and co2, the filtration got placed on the back burner. In short, i cheeped out a dropped an aquaclear 30 on the back. 

What a mistake. I recently put on an Eheim 2213 and the difference was noticeable within a week. The water clarity is immaculate, I don't have any dead spots in the tank, algae has decreased, and the plants are growing much faster. If i was to make a largely uneducated guess, i would say this is based on better gas exchange between the plants the water column. The water is being filtered 4-5 times an hour so i'm now much closer to the 6-8 cycles an hour that is often recommend. 

Don't make my mistake, start moving some water!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Also, an increased water flow can circulate the needed nutrients better. Eliminating dead spots makes a big difference!


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

How big is your tank?

I use my AQ30 on a 10 gal hanging from the side. It gives a good directional flow for my goby. however I notice that the opposite side of the tank needs to be vacuumed more than the side with the filter.

I definitely don't have enough flow in my 15, but it is only for shrimp. Thanks for the tip though. I might consider upgrading.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

20 gallons. The 2213 is rated to do 116 GPH, not sure what the AQ30 was doing. Seems like overkill, but I'm starting to think it's just right. All the plants are agitated, but my Celestial Pearl Danios aren't getting pushed around or stressed out by it.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

the aq30 is 150gph, but I will agree that it's not very good at pushing the water around the entire tank.. and im using this on a 10 gal!


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Do you use CO2 injection?


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Wow, that is actully pretty impressive, I knew it was high for the size, but i would have never guessed it was that much. Makes sense though, it is only one watt shy of the 2213. I wonder if putting the AC on the side of the tank opposed to the back might get rid of some of the dead spots? 

Igor yes, standard glass diffuser for now, however, with the new filter I'm going to switch to the WaterPlant inline that Green Leaf sells. Seems like a lot of the people over at Planted Tank are using it with good results.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Rmwbrown said:


> Igor yes, standard glass diffuser for now, however, with the new filter I'm going to switch to the WaterPlant inline that Green Leaf sells. Seems like a lot of the people over at Planted Tank are using it with good results.


I was asking, because a filter has a major influence to a CO2 injection. Do you measure your CO2 in the tank.
Aquaclear makes a waterfall and can drive out a lot of your CO2.
And it also can not really help a diffuser with its current.

So, I'm trying to say, that big difference in plant grow can be directly connected to CO2, not a distribution of nutrients allover the tank.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

igor.kanshyn said:


> So, I'm trying to say, that big difference in plant grow can be directly connected to CO2, not a distribution of nutrients allover the tank.


I would consider the distribution of c02 throughout the tank the same as distribution of nutrients. If it doesn't get to the plants, they don't use it.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

I have to agree with Chris on this.  The co2 is being monitored by a drop checker and it has been stable with both filters (though i am using less now). This is really why i posted this. We get really wrapped up injecting CO2 and dosing, but we often give little consideration (aside from diffusing methods) to the delivery of nutrients and Co2 to the tank. I now really understand why people like Cliff Hui place so much importance on flow and why we see some tanks set up to filter the contents 8 or ten times an hour.


----------

